# poliuretano vulcanizado



## led

Hola!
Aquí estoy complicada con esta frase:

Tubería de aspiración aislada en su exterior por medio de coquillas de poliuretano vulcanizado..

Mi intento:

Sucking pipe insulated externally by ......of vulcanized....

No tengo tampoco la traducción exacta de "coquillas", se habla de moldeo en coquillas, pero este no es el caso.

Help!!!


----------



## Tezzaluna

...vulcanized polyurethane.

Saludos.

Tezza


----------



## led

Gracias Tessa .
Alguien sabe lo de "coquillas"??


----------



## Tezzaluna

Sorry I didn't finish.

I am not sure, but I believe that coquillas are die casts.

Let's wait for a professional opinion.

Tezza.


----------



## Soy Yo

Tubería de aspiración aislada en su exterior por medio de coquillas de poliuretano vulcanizado..

Suction pipe with exterior vulcanized polyurethane foam? insulation ??? 

(Espera a los demás.)


----------



## Eva Maria

Tezzaluna said:


> Sorry I didn't finish.
> 
> I am not sure, but I believe that coquillas are die casts.
> 
> Let's wait for a professional opinion.
> 
> Tezza.


 
Led,

Tezzaluna is right! Look:

Metalurgia y siderurgia [COM]http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/Sear...0&matching=&start=0&next=1&targetLanguages=en
*ES *
coquilla

*EN *
chill-mould 
die-cast 

Industria mecánica, Metalurgia y siderurgia [COM]http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/Sear...0&matching=&start=0&next=1&targetLanguages=en
*ES *
coquilla

*EN *
gravity die 

EM


----------



## Soy Yo

Definición/descripción de coquillas: coquillas: cilindros huecos cuya sección es una corona circular de diámetro interior equivalente al de la tubería a aislar. La diferencia entre radios de la corona equivale al espesor de aislamiento que debemos definir en cada caso.


----------



## led

Muchas gracias a todos!!!!
Laura


----------



## Deméter

Hola a todos! 

Las coquillas en el sector de la metalúrgia es un molde para fundir aluminio (en pocas palabras). Pero no estamos hablando del sector de la metalúrgia. Yo no lo traduciría como die-cast.
En este contexto está hablando de aislamientos térmicos para tuberías, y suelen ser "mangueras", por así decir, exteriores a la tubería, y hechas de poliuretano.

Mi propuesta para coquillas es "_Pipe cover_":

_Suction pipe insulate with vulcanized polyurethane pipe cover._

Un saludo!


----------



## Deméter

Sorry! Quería decir "metalurgia" ...


----------



## led

Gracias Deméter. Creo que es eso lo que necesitaba.


----------

